# Oscilador por desplazamiento de fase



## Chauen (Feb 13, 2008)

Hola, estoy realizando un circuito oscilador rc como práctica para el colegio y me gustaria haber si alguien sabe explicarme el funcionamiento detalladamente. Tengo entendido que la oscilación se produce gracias al desfasaje del transistor (180º) más el desfasaje de las 3 celulas de rc (90º x 3) a través de la realimentación pero me quisiera saber que va pasando paso a paso desde que introduces tensión al circuito que condensadores se cargan primero, a través de que resistencias, etc hasta que se estabiliza la oscilación. Os adjunto el esquema sobre el que estoy trabajando. 
Gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 13, 2008)

> ...Tengo entendido que la oscilación se produce gracias al desfasaje del transistor (180º) más el desfasaje de las 3 celulas de rc (90º x 3) a través de la realimentación


Nones, el defasaje en cada etapa RC es 60°  ( 3*60° + 180° = 360° )  



> pero me quisiera saber que va pasando paso a paso desde que introduces tensión al circuito que condensadores se cargan primero, a través de que resistencias, etc hasta que se estabiliza la oscilación.


Haces una simulacion y se responden todas tus preguntas.


----------



## Chauen (Feb 13, 2008)

¿Una simulación? ¿con el workbench o algun programa de esos te refieres?


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 13, 2008)

Si.


----------



## emp (Oct 22, 2008)

Simulé el circuito que propuso Chauen en multisim 8 con los valores siguientes: R5=3.3K, R4=470K, R1=R2=4.7K, C1=C2=C3=47nF, R1=R2=R3=4.7K, omití R6 y C4 y el transistor es un BC547A. El circuito unicamente muestra 9V en channel A a la salida.
Empiezo a trabajar con transistores, me gustaria saber que consideraciones debo tomar para los valores antes mencionados y por consiguiente por que no funciona.
Gracias


----------



## macraig (Oct 22, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> > ...Tengo entendido que la oscilación se produce gracias al desfasaje del transistor (180º) más el desfasaje de las 3 celulas de rc (90º x 3) a través de la realimentación
> 
> 
> Nones, el defasaje en cada etapa RC es 60°  ( 3*60° + 180° = 360° )
> ...



Mejor me callo!


----------



## Seba_1982 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Cahuen*, te recomiendo que en simulación uses el OrCAD, más que nada porque yo he simulado otro tipo de oscilador y funciona bien. 
Lo que si, y no te lo han comentado los otros compañeros es que muchas veces es necesario agregar una llave en serie con un generador senoidal de la misma frecuencia que tu oscilador. Primero la conectas (NA) y a los mseg (por ej) la desconectas y vez como funciona tu oscilador.
 Y POR QUE?  porque un oscilado real se hace valer de la agitación termica, ruido o inestabilidad para empezar a ascilar, cosa que un simulador no tiene en cuenta.

Espero haber ayudado


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 22, 2008)

Emp:

No te anda por la polarizacion del transistor.  Con esas resistencias en la base,arranca al corte y muere al corte.

Igualmente, en el circuito tal como lo hiciste (puenteando la resistencia de emisor) queda en condiciones medias criticas para oscilar. Si vas disminuyendo el valor de la R de 470k te vas a encontrar una zona donde oscila  (aunque con distorsion) y disminuyendo mas te vas a encontra que la salida queda en 0V

La funcion de R6 es dar mayor estabilidad a la polarizacion (esto disminuye la ganancia) y la de C4  aumentarle la ganancia en CA porque por debajo de determinado valor ya no puede oscilar.

Si se busca que tenga minima distorsion hay que cambiar la R de emisor por un preset con el condensador en el cursor y ajustarlo hasta un poco antes del limite de oscilacion.

Unos valores como para probar puede ser R1=R2=R3=10k , C1=C2=C3=10n,  R4=100k, R5=10k, R6=1k, C4=1uF


Ojo con la simulacion de osciladores lineales (como este). Si el programa de simulacion *no incorpora el transitorios de encendido* o *no da la posibilidad  de darle condiciones iniciales a los nodos*. Puede que a pesar de estar todo bien *no se inicie la oscilacion*.

Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es que cuando el circuito oscilante es de alto Q (como un cristal), el transitorio de encendido puede se muchisimo mas largo que el periodo de oscilacion, y podes llegar a quedarte corto con la duracion de la simulacion.





Macraig:

Despues que lei tu mensaje hice un dibujo. Ahora no hace falta, pero ya que esta lo pongo igual con algunos comentarios.

Las etapas de defasaje eran estas:



En realidad, a la frecuencia de oscilacion el defasaje entre etapas no es exactamente 60°, porque si bien tomadas independientemente son iguales, la etapa 3 tiene como carga el transistor, la etapa 2 tiene como carga la 3 con el transistor y la etapa 1 tiene etc etc .   -->  La verdad es que son cercanos a 60° . 
Lo que *si se cumple*, es que la suma de los tres es 180° .

Como el defasaje de cada etapa varia entre los limites 0° y 90°, se necesitan como minimo 3 en cascada para poder pasarnos con algo de margen de los 180° (con dos no se llega porque los 90° son un limite)

*Edito:*  En esto ultimo me falto aclarar que el defasaje de 0 a 90° es el que ocurre variando la frecuencia entre 0 e infinito (90° es el limite a baja frec. y 0° a alta frec.), luego con las tres etapas el defasaje barrera de  270° a 0°  a medida que aumente la frecuencia -->  La oscilacion se dara en aquella frecuencia en que el defasaje  resultante sea 180°.


----------



## macraig (Oct 23, 2008)

Muchas gracias... La verdad me quitaste un poco lo ignorante ....

Estube leyendo un poco de la wikipedia. En verdad que ciego estaba.


----------

